# R15: Need to copy/transfer saved videos/movies



## currentg58 (Nov 28, 2007)

I just recieved a replacement Directv DVR and I need to transfer/copy my saved video files in the hard drive inside the other R15-500 DVR. The following are some questions that I have:

1. Can these video files be copied from the Hard Drive to DVD? If yes, how and what software is needed to perform this task?

2. Are the video files encrypted with CSS/DeCSS or copyright protected using DRM?

Here is what I already know:

A. The Hard Drive (HD) is accessible.

B. The HD has a series of folders that contain several files with files extensions: .XMA, .XMB, .XMD, .XMI, .XMJ, .XMV, .XMW, and .STR. See attachment.

C. The *.STR file is the largest file with a file size just over 1MB. Recent searches found that this file extension is usually associated with the older Playstation Video Stream or GameJack images.

D. The *.STR file is the only file that cannot be copied from the HD to any medium or other location. Hence, the assumption for question 2. above.

E. There are some good software out there that will RIP and Unprotect most video file types; but, I have NOT been able to find one that will support the .STR file type.

If there is any work around or solution out there, I would be very happy to recieve such information. Your feedback and comments are always welcome!

Thank you.:sure:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

The only way is to play them and then capture to a DVD recorder or computer. No one thus far has been able to pull them from the hard drive like you're suggesting.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

They are encrypted on the hard drive, and the only way to de-crypt them is with the original DVR and access card they were recorded on. There is absolutely no way to retrieve or recover them as a computer file. Use the old DVR to play the programs one at a time to an external recorder.

Carl


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

...and aside from which, opening the DVR or attempting to decrypt the contents might be against your Customer agreement.


----------

